# Hòa nhịp cùng thiên nhiên trong ngôi nhà mang vẻ đẹp tĩnh lặng



## victorianga (16/11/21)

Hòa nhịp cùng thiên nhiên trong ngôi nhà mang vẻ đẹp tĩnh lặng Bất kỳ ai khi lần đầu dạo xung quanh ngôi nhà, bước lên thềm nhà, đi chân trần để ngắm nhìn từng không gian đều cảm nhận được không khí trong lành, chan hòa cùng nắng gió, nét bình yên tự tại từ những nội thất gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Ngôi nhà được xây dựng khá đơn giản, hầu như không có nhiều sự khác biệt so với các ngôi nhà xung quanh. Tuy nhiên, chính sự giản đơn lại mang đến vẻ đẹp dung dị đầy tinh tế cho không gian sống bên trong khu nhà mẫu Aqua City. Ấn tượng ban đầu của mọi người khi nhìn từ bên ngoài ngôi nhà đó là vẻ tĩnh lặng, có chút trầm buồn khi ngắm nhìn khoảng tường được sơn màu ghi xám. Ngôi nhà hai tầng xinh xắn, bình yên bên không gian ngoại thất xanh tươi, mát mắt. Tuy nhiên, cảm giác đó nhanh chóng biến mất khi từng bước chân đặt vào bên trong ngôi nhà. Không gian bên trong như được kết nối hoàn toàn với thiên nhiên bên ngoài nhờ những khoảng tường được lắp đặt hệ thống kính trong suốt. Không gian chức năng bên trong được sử dụng gam màu trung tính, chọn lựa nội thất Aqua City Phoenix North với vật liệu từ tự nhiên tạo sự kết nối hài hòa và liền mạch với không gian ngoại thất. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vẻ đẹp tĩnh lặng, trầm lắng của ngoại thất ngôi nhà hai tầng. Phòng khách Từ bậc thềm bước vào nhà là khu vực được bố trí với chức năng tiếp khách. Căn phòng như không có sự ngăn cách với thế giới tự nhiên bên ngoài nhờ việc chọn lựa chất liệu kính cho một phần tường. Kính trong suốt như tăng thêm nét đẹp hiện đại và tinh tế cho góc nhỏ tiếp khách. Chọn chất liệu kính cũng là cách để mang nhiều nhất ánh sáng tự nhiên vào phòng. Căn phòng tuy được bố trí ở khoảng diện tích không mấy rộng rãi nhưng nhờ sự kết nối tinh tế với không gian xanh tươi bên ngoài, giúp khu vực chức năng này thêm rộng mở và ấn tượng. Phòng khách kết nối với thiên nhiên. Phòng bếp Khu vực bếp nấu cũng được chọn lựa chất liệu kính để lắp đặt cho những mảng tường kiên cố. Căn bếp được thiết kế khá đơn giản từ màu sắc đến vật liệu. Từ sàn bếp, tủ đựng đồ đến bàn ăn đều được sử dụng chất liệu gỗ tự nhiên. Màu của gỗ trở nên thân thiện hơn khi kết hợp hài hòa với thiên nhiên bên ngoài căn nhà. Phòng bếp khá thoáng sáng và ngay ngắn. Ánh sáng tự nhiên từ khung cửa kính. Không gian bếp được bố trí ở khoảng diện tích khá rộng rãi. Để tăng thêm sự gọn gàng và ngay ngắn, chủ nhân của ngôi nhà đã cố gắng thiết kế hệ thống tủ đựng đồ hình chữ L, thêm đảo bếp kiêm bàn ăn ở giữa để tăng thêm chức năng sử dụng cũng như sự tiện lợi cho gian bếp. Đảo bếp là nơi chuẩn bị đồ ăn và là nơi ăn sáng yêu thích của cả nhà. Phòng ăn Không gian ăn uống được bố trí ở căn phòng bên cạnh phòng khách. Nơi ăn uống chính của mọi người trong gia đình cũng được chọn lựa nội thất gỗ kết hợp nhựa cao cấp. Bộ bàn ghế ăn dường như không có nhiều sự đặc biệt. Vẻ đẹp độc đáo của không gian ăn uống là nhờ có sự sắp đặt của đèn chùm kết hợp những mảng màu trẻ trung, hiện đại của ghế và của tranh treo tường. Phòng ăn trẻ trung, đẹp mắt. Cầu thang Cầu thang lên tầng 2 được đặt đối diện với cửa ra vào. Những bậc thang kết nối tầng trệt với tầng hai luôn mang lại vẻ đẹp xinh yêu và tăng thêm nét hiện đại, trẻ trung cho không gian sống nhờ kết hợp hài hòa giữa chất liệu gỗ và kính. Bên cạnh đó, để góp phần mang đến sự gọn thoáng cho không gian, chủ nhân của căn nhà đã lắp đặt thêm hệ thống tủ đựng đồ dưới gầm cầu thang. Cầu thang đẹp hiện đại. Cầu thang được thiết kế bằng gỗ và tay cầm bằng inox. Phòng ngủ Phòng ngủ của cả gia đình được bố trí trên tầng 2. Hai căn phòng ngủ đều được thiết kế hệ thống cửa kính rộng mở, đón nắng gió và không khí trong lành từ thiên nhiên bên ngoài. Thêm vào đó, cách lựa chọn nội thất đơn giản, không cầu kỳ trong từng đường nét, cách phối màu cơ bản đã giúp cho không gian nghỉ ngơi đẹp hài hòa và yên bình. Phòng ngủ riêng tư, yên bình. Phòng tắm Khu vực tắm táp, thư giãn mỗi ngày của gia đình được chọn lựa những nội thất đơn giản, cần thiết. Những đường nét tinh tế của nội thất và vật dụng trong phòng tắm đã giúp cho không gian chức năng này luôn mang lại cảm giác thoải mái và sảng khoái cho mọi người báo giá Aqua City khi sử dụng. Phòng tắm thoáng sáng, hiện đại.


----------

